# winch install



## volt (Oct 25, 2009)

new to the site, but it looks like a good site to get good info.........so here it goes!
I've got a 2005 kodiak 400 4x4 that plan to use for some small space plowing. I've used other atvs for this same location and it works great, but I've always had an atv with the winch already on the machine. my atv is to lite for an ezmount set up so i'm going with the standard mount in terms of the plow, but still need to put a winch on the atv. i've decided on a warn rt25. anybody know how difficult it is to install. looks like you have to buy a mounting plate (specific to the machine) and then attach the winch to that. i guess i'm more curious on where and how you hook up the electrical. does it hook up into a std plug under the seat.....or do you go to the battery? do you run the cable along the gas tank and then under the seat? just curious on what the proper route is to run the cable for power. thanks in advance!!! i have some questions on the plow too, but i want to get my winch questions sorted first...


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

wherever it works is best , you know how much wire you have? we don't.

mount your winch up on the rack, best place for it if you want it too last imo


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

you will need to get a winch mount plate for your atv. find a spot to mount the contractor. run the wires for the winch right from the battery along the frame. on my old sportsman i zipped tied it and ran under the gas tank, inside the frame (NOT IN THE FRAME IT SELF. but the outside) so it wont get in the way of the seat, pannels, and what not. i also loomed ( plastic wraped it so it wouldnt short out from it rubbing. my new sportsman came pre wired. you will also need to run the handel bar switch to the contactor, and a power wire for the contactor from an ign sorace when the key is on.


----------

